# Oily scalp



## Shoediva (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have thick wavy hair and I usually blow dry my hair straight, the only thing is that by the next day my hair is already oily and looks dirty. I use conditioner only on the ends but still my scalp becomes oily. Any recommendations?? Shampoo for oily scalp?


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd appreciate advice on this as well. I've got a semi-oily scalp as well - my hair gets greasy really easily/quickly.


----------



## diamonds (Apr 20, 2004)

when you use conditioner sometimes you should not, because the skum builds up in your hair if you use it everyday. and dont use the same shampoo and conditioner every day


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 20, 2004)

I rarely use conditioner, though a few times a week I use shampoo with conditioner. I just have yet to find a straight conditioner that I like.

I think it's interesting how some people can go a few days without washing their hair, and it looks the best on the 2nd or 3rd day, but others (like me) wake up in the morning, and the hair on either side of my temple is oily looking. Blagh.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hairdresser here try Paul Mitchell's Tea Tree shampoo and conditioner, the conditioner will not weight down your hair nor make it oily. The Tea Tree oil in these products will help balance out the scalp and hair.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Apr 23, 2004)

The products you all are using could be wax based so there for it will build up on the scalp and cause it to be oily.


----------

